# A Funny Thing Happened Today at Royal de Versailles



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay, a bit of background: Royal de Versailles is one of the premiere high-end Jeweller and Time Piece Store in the Greater Toronto Area. It deals in high-end jewells and especially time pieces. It's got some really unique pieces, like the Hublot Big Bang and the newest Cartier 42mm Pasha, as well as a full line of Vacheron and Audemars. Anyway, the staff is very knowledgeable and love time pieces.

So, I was in there this afternoon, looking at time pieces with my wife. Thankfully, my wife has come to share my passion for time pieces. She has a Tag-Heuer, is getting a Bulgari Alumiunium in the near future and a Rolex within a couple of years. And hopefully a Doxa, dive watch of some form, when it comes out.

Oops, back to the story. So, I was trying on some Tag-Heuers and the Hublot B-B (just dreaming), and so took my SUB750T off and placed it on the countertop pad. The associate noticed the SUB750T and said that it was an excellent watch, an amazing value and a very well finished timepiece. He said that it was on par with much more expensive watches in terms of construction and price point. Nice to know that Doxa is recognized and appreciated, everywhere!

James


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

I got very similar comments when I took my caribbean to get it sized, the guy who sized it (not the counter person who greeted me) came out of the back room where he did it and said basically the same things. He was wearing a vintage Omega Seamaster on his wrist at the time. He remembered working on Doxas back in the 70's and early 80's, but wasn't aware of the resurgence of the brand. We had a nice talk.

Paul


----------



## pacchi (Feb 12, 2006)

nice stories guy, nobody knows Doxa here in Luxemburg....


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

Granted, I am in Montana, so there may not be the most well-traveled divers around, but I took my 750t to the local shop, and they had never heard of DOXA!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a similar experience at Central Watch Band Stand in NYC. I was having another watched worked on. I went to try it on and took of my caribbean. when I put it on the counter, the guy next to me got all excited and said something to the effect of: "That's the new one isn't it! Nice!"


----------



## grigsby (Feb 16, 2006)

All of you seem to have stories of having your watches getting noticed in fine establishments or places of prominence......so I feel that I must share my most recent story.....This morning my rare breed cat (a bengal) took interest in my watch this morning as I was cleaning out his litter pan.....he sniffed it for a few moments and then darted off for some early morning play.....hey what can i say I live in a small town where the price of my watch and that of my pet often times exceeds the value of many of the cars on the road here......;-)


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

grigsby said:


> All of you seem to have stories of having your watches getting noticed in fine establishments or places of prominence......so I feel that I must share my most recent story.....This morning my rare breed cat (a bengal) took interest in my watch this morning as I was cleaning out his litter pan.....he sniffed it for a few moments and then darted off for some early morning play.....hey what can i say I live in a small town where the price of my watch and that of my pet often times exceeds the value of many of the cars on the road here......;-)


Wow - my cats completely ignore my watches! (They are low class beasts I rescued from a shelter when they were kittens - they're now almost 12 years old). Oddly enough, while they ignore the watches they seem fascinated with my digital camera - I've got some suspicious pics like this one on my camera that I did NOT take.....................


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Searambler said:


> Wow - my cats completely ignore my watches! (They are low class beasts I rescued from a shelter when they were kittens - they're now almost 12 years old). Oddly enough, while they ignore the watches they seem fascinated with my digital camera - I've got some suspicious pics like this one on my camera that I did NOT take.....................


Maybe they are telling you something about what you are feeding them.. ;-)


----------

